# Vintage military



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Hello from the Midlands.

I have 2 vintage military Cyma WWW and a Hamilton Geneve 6bb. One of the Cymas was my father's military issue and the other I think he bought from Headquarters and General in the 60's as a backup. I don't know when or how he acquired the Hamilton.









Comments and observations welcome. I notice the hands are different on the 2 Cymas but I am 100% certain they are both original. Could the hands on the top watch be the modified non-rhodium type. That watch was his army issue one.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Welcome to the forum @eezy hope your time spent here is an enjoyable experience, informative and thrifty.

Forget the last category, That never happens.


----------



## Roger Red Hat (Jul 29, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, I love the vintage military watches


----------



## Jason89 (Mar 8, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, I can honestly say I have spent a considerable amount of time reading topics since joining. All have been interesting and helpful! Enjoy browsing :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Good to have you on board, dear eezy, and thanks for showing those vintage military watches. I believe that you meant to use the term, "non radium," in relation to the top Cyma you show. From the pictures, it would appear that both watches have original radium lume on hands and round the dial, but the hands on that top watch are a bit unusual. The lume seems to be applied right to the edges of the hands, and the hand-tips seem to have white enamel "pips" on them, perhaps to increase further their legibility in tricky places. Perhaps your father had a specialized role when he was in the army.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome, And some fine watches there

You should read this

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/dirty-dozen-twelve-military-watches


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Gentlemen, I can not believe this thread has passed me by and I have somehow stumbled upon it again some 12 months later!

My sincere apologies for not acknowledging the comments above. I can only think I posted this one evening when I was on a mission to empty the Vodka bottle and then forgot all about it. The clue is in my comment about ''rhodium'' oops:

I hate not acknowledging posts.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome back!

Cassie :king:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Welcome back again!


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks again.

Although I never actually went away, just missed this thread somehow


----------

